# Overclockable? 6600GT and 6800GS?



## Josh (Feb 4, 2006)

Hey, deciding between buying either;

£99
PNY Verto GeForce 6 6600GT AGP8x 128MB GDDR3

    * Superscalar GPU architecture
    * 500MHz core clock
    * 128-bit high-speed DDR3 memory interface
    * 900MHz memory data rate
    * 16GB/sec. memory bandwidth
    * 4.0 billion texels/sec. fill rate
    * 375 million vertices/sec. setup
    * 8 pixels per clock (peak)
    * 16 textures per pixel (max in a single rendering pass)
    * Dual 400MHz RAMDACs
    * Maximum display resolution 2048 x 1536 @ 85Hz
    * Flat-panel display support with resolutions up to 1920 x 1200





£110
BFG GeForce 6800 GS OC / 256MB GDDR3 / AGP 8x / DVI / VGA / TV Out / Video Card

*Performance*
GPU/VPU 	
NVIDIA GeForce 6800 GS OC

RAMDAC 	
Dual 400 MHz 	

Vertices per Second 	
555 Million 	

Maximum Resolution 	
2048 x 1536 @ 85Hz 	

*Memory* 
Video Memory 	
256MB 	

Memory Type 	
256-bit
GDDR3 	

Core Clock 	
370 MHz 	

Memory Clock 	
1050 MHz 	

Memory Bandwidth 	
33.6GB/sec.

*Connections*
Interface Type 	
AGP 	

Interface Speed 	
8X 	

Connector(s) 	
DVI
TV/S-Video
VGA 

Now obviously, I'll probably get the BFG GeForce 6800GS, and with a Lifetime Warranty, it's even better.

How good is the 6800GS and 6600GT comparable, and has anyone got any benchmark results on any if not both of the cards and how much there overclockable from there original clocks.

[EDIT]
Also, I'd get Artic Cooling probably if I bought any of these 2 cards. Any of the 2 should be a big upgrade from my ATI 9250, lol.


----------



## Darksaber (Feb 4, 2006)

yea get the 6800GS it has 16 pipelines, and 256MB with 256Bit. it scores around 5500 points of 3Dmark05 points...a 6600GT scores around 3500 Points. So no matter how much you oc the 6600GT..you won't get the points of 6800GS.

cheers
DS


----------



## Josh (Feb 4, 2006)

Thanks for the quick reply Darksaber.

Can I ask how much it is overclockable with Artic Cooling from it's current clock state of 370/1050?

And has anyone else got any opinions?


----------



## trog100 (Feb 4, 2006)

6800GS is a good agp card.. the only other (faster) option would be the new 7800gs.. bit (a lot) more money but it will be the fastest agp card to ever arrive.. end of the line for agp.. 

the other one u mention isnt in the same league.. 

trog


----------



## marceli7 (Feb 5, 2006)

Darksaber said:
			
		

> yea get the 6800GS it has 16 pipelines, and 256MB with 256Bit. it scores around 5500 points of 3Dmark05 points..


What? Are we talking about 6800GS *AGP*?


----------



## Polaris573 (Feb 13, 2006)

AGP 6800GS exist, but the GS only has 12pp correct?


----------



## zcubed (Feb 13, 2006)

its unlockable. 50/50 chance of getting a perfect 16 pixel pipelines and 6 vertex shaders opposed to the 12/5 original. 6800GS is a WAY better buy than the 6600GT.


----------



## giorgos th. (Feb 13, 2006)

its obvious that you are going for the 6800GS unlockable or not..


----------



## [Muad|Dib] (Feb 23, 2006)

6800GS is a way better card than the 6600GT.  If you are able to unlock the pipes and vs from 12/5 to 16/6 it's so close to a 6800GT. Not to mention surpassing the 6800GT if you are able to OC it.  In Quake 4 at 10x7 or 12x10, 4xAA and 8xAF the 6800GS actually outperforms the 6800GT.  
Check out Guru3D review of the 6800GS http://www.guru3d.com/article/Videocards/314/8/

That is all you need to answer your question as they did a very thorough review.

[Muad|Dib]


----------



## 15th Warlock (Feb 23, 2006)

I have the same card you're going to buy, I unlocked it to 16pp/6pp, and I can OC it to 423/1.16 with stock cooler and 430+/1.17 with my Tt Giant III (after getting 2mm screws and nuts, the 3mm screws that came with it din't fit my card) without any artifacts whatsoever, please note that these clocks are higher than the 6800 Ultra´s but not as high as the Ultra Extreme Edition (450/1.1)
Be warned though, this card gets hot, with stock cooler it got to 56°C at idle and 80°C at load, (48°C and 68°C after installing the Tt Giant III) and that at stock clocks, so getting an aftermarket cooler is a must, I recomend you get either the Accelero X1 when it comes out, or the excellent Nv 5 Silencer ver. 3.
Another thing, you have a a 50/50 chance of unlocking these cards, me and a friend of mine ordered two of these cards from newegg, my card unlocked without problems, but he could only unlock the sixth vertex shader, his pixel shaders were broken, so we locked them again to 12 pp using RivaTuner, he still gets over 5000+ marks in 3dMark05 when OCing, so his card isn't slow either, even with only 12 pp working.
I think that right now, you cannot get more bang from your buck with any other AGP card available in the market (the 7800GS is like 20-25% faster, but at about $300 it's also 50% more expensive).
For some benchmarks, check my sig, altough I'm sure my aging proc is holding my card back, I'm planning to get an Athlon 64 as soon as possible...
And about getting the 6600GT, don't even think about it...


----------



## G.T (Feb 23, 2006)

Where have you seen "£110 BFG GeForce 6800 GS OC" at?


----------

